
Introducing Debugger Canvas (spatial code visualization tool) - ot
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/kaelr/archive/2011/05/21/introducing-debugger-canvas.aspx
======
Groxx
That explains the utter lack of progress I've been seeing in Code Bubbles. I
mean, they've had that demo video up for _over a year_ , and I signed up
early, and absolutely nothing since. Hopefully this doesn't mean the end of
the Eclipse version of the project - I avoid both whenever possible, but at
least Eclipse is open source.

------
ibdknox
I was actually one of the few people who built this while I was at MSFT. Me
and a few others from the VS editor team sat down over a weekend and knocked
most of it out. They've since hooked the debugger into it and made it a bit
cleaner, but it's still all our code running under there :)

I'm glad they stuck with it. I shopped it around as much as I could to try and
generate interest in it internally, but VS proper didn't really seem to care
about it, saying that no one really wanted that experience.

A bit shortsighted, I think.

------
nickknw
When I first saw Code Bubbles I thought it was fantastic. I'm looking forward
to trying this and hoping this is a first step towards wider-spread adoption
for it.

------
hugs
I prototyped something vaguely similar in Python, using the 3d Visual library.
I would love to port this to CoffeeScript/JS + Canvas. The dream is to have
zoomable user interface (like Google Earth) where you can zoom in and view one
file, and zoom out to see all files. And when code is run, you can watch a
highlighted path fly from file to file.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZLzmNvRI1w> <https://github.com/hugs/detour>

~~~
missing_cipher
Reminds me of EagleMode: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6yPQKt3mBA>

~~~
hugs
Wow, I never heard of EagleMode before. I'm sad it's not more well known.
That's the most complete ZUI for an OS I've seen.

------
xtacy
This is great! Does gdb expose an API that makes building such tools possible,
with a web-based UI?

------
ntulip
very nice

------
xedarius
That's great and all, however can't you concentrate on giving me a decent
performance analyser built into _all_ version of Visual Studio?

